# Ejecter un CD sur le cube sans passer par l'OS



## Macubeuser (18 Mai 2004)

Bonsoir!
Lorsque je démarre mon cube, au lieu du "mac content" généralement affiché, il s'affiche une icone de disquette pendant un période assez longue durant laquelle le cube tente de lire le cd introduit (un cd de jeux) avant que l'ordinateur ne débute le démarrage à proprement parler.Au bout de qques secondes une erreur s'affiche "trap non implémentée". Comment ejecter "manuellement" le CD se trouvant dans l'ordinateur sachant qu'il a l'air d'etre la cause de mes problèmes


----------



## JPTK (18 Mai 2004)

Laisse appuyé le clic de la souris pendant le démarrage


----------



## Macubeuser (18 Mai 2004)

C'est fait... le cd s'éjecte, mais le mac veut tjrs pas démarrer... qques secondes apres le "bong" l'ordinateur emmet un bruit inhabituel et répétitif, comme si il cherchait à lire qqch sans succes. Il s'arrete l'icône "disquette et point d'interrogation" disparait et laisse place au "mac content" puis message "erreur système trap non implémentée, redémarrez avec la touche maj enfoncée" La touche maj enfoncée, même message, me demandant de redémarrer..... avec la touche maj enfoncée... :-o Une réinstallation de mac os X est -elle souhaitable?


----------



## FANREM (22 Mai 2004)

Si tu es en train d'installer Mac OS X sur un Cube, il faut avant penser a verifie la quantite de memoire installée, car il faut au mini 128 Mo a OS X et le Cube en standard n'en possede que 64
J'avais seche connement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pendant 2 h dessus car j'etais persuade qu'il en embarquait plus en serie, lorsque j'avais installé sur le cube d'un copain.


----------



## Trinity (25 Mai 2004)

... pour OSX sur un Cube, il faut pas non plus oublier de mettre le firmware à jour !

pour le  contrôle de version


----------

